
34C3 – Low Cost Non-Invasive Biomedical Imaging - anfractuosity
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-8948-low_cost_non-invasive_biomedical_imaging
======
anfractuosity
I found this talk really fascinating, I'd never heard of 'Electrical impedance
tomography' before and thought the implementation this lady created looks
really cool!

~~~
JPLeRouzic
On Hackaday there are some EIT projects at least as advanced as this one.

The "mother" of HaD projects might be this one in 2015:
[http://chrisharrison.net/projects/tomo/tomo.pdf](http://chrisharrison.net/projects/tomo/tomo.pdf)

~~~
anfractuosity
Cheers, I'll print that out and have a read!

